# Active duty residency question



## MP08785 (Jan 22, 2015)

I am currently stationed in Fort Leavenworth Kansas and have been out of MA due to the army for a few years now. I just got back a few months ago from a yearlong tour in GTMO. My ETS date from the Army is Feb 2016, I am driving home on leave to take the civil service test in April, I was wondering what towns and how many towns I can pic for residency preference. Also was wondering if I would still be able to get VET preference even though I am not discharged yet...


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

5 towns last I knew and yes - there is a procedure - I believe a memo from your command works in lieu of DD214.

Search function is on top right of screen - this has been covered many times before in further detail. Also MA HRD/ma.gov site should cover this. Good luck.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Since you are active duty you can claim either your home of record OR you can claim the town you plan to live in after you ETS. Only stipulation there is you must have residency there within 90 days of your discharge date. 
As to your second question - you can still receive veterans preference - you will need your orders and a letter from your commander. Look up Ms. Dani Murnane's info on the hrd site - she is the veteran coordinator and can provide you more information.


----------

